# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Hoofdpijn;ook door dure wijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Ook dure wijn kan voor hoofdpijn zorgen* 

Sommige mensen krijgen hoofdpijn na het drinken van (meestal rode) wijn ook in "normale" hoeveelheden. In sommige gevallen duikt de hoofdpijnaanval al na enkele minuten op. Deze hoofdpijn heeft echter niets te maken met de prijs en de daarmee verbonden kwaliteit van de wijn. De oorzaak moet waarschijnlijk gezocht worden in een combinatie van verschillende stoffen in de wijn die bovendien elkaars effect versterken.

-In tegenstelling tot wat vele mensen denken, wordt de hoofdpijn niet veroorzaakt door het sulfiet dat bij het maken van wijn onmisbaar is. Op de druiven waaruit men de wijn maakt bevinden zich immers een heleboel bacteriën. Sulfiet remt de activiteit van deze bacteriën af en heeft daardoor een ontsmettende werking. Dat men van sulfiet hoofdpin zou krijgen is zeer onwaarschijnlijk omdat dit dan ook zou moeten gebeuren na het eten van ander produkten waarin sulfiet verwerkt wordt, bv. in vleeswaren. 

-Nog een andere misvatting is dat de hoofdpijn het gevolg is van een allergische reactie op schimmels,gisten of eiwitresten in de wijn. Allergische reacties op stoffen in wijn zijn inderdaad mogelijk,maar deze veroorzaken geen hoofdpijn. 

-De verdenking dat resten van onkruid- of insektenverdelgers de hoofdpijn veroorzaken, is eveneens twijfelachtig. Hun concentratie in de wijn is daarvoor veel te laag.

Hoofdpijn gaat meestal gepaard met een samentrekking of uitzetting van de bloedvaten in en rond de schedel. Deze samentrekking of uitzetting veroorzaakt een prikkeling van de zenuwuiteinden op die bloedvaten en waarschijnlijk is dit verantwoordelijk voor de hoofdpijn.
In wijn treft men vier soorten stoffen aan,waarvan men weet dat ze een invloed hebben op deze bloedvaten,namelijk:alcohol,foezelalcoholen,aminen en flavanoïde fenolen. 

• Van alcohol is de vaatverwijdende invloed reeds lang bekend. Alcohol op zich is daardoor reeds voldoende om hoofdpijn uit te lokken. 
• De foezelalcoholen zijn verantwoordelijk voor de kater na een overmatig alcoholverbruik, wat onmiddellijk bewijst dat zij voor hoofdpijn kunnen zorgen. Deze soort alcoholen wordt langzamer opgenomen en veel trager verwerkt dan gewone alcohol (de ethanol),waardoor ze zeer lang in het lichaam blijven.
• Aminen zijn een groep van stoffen waarvan men weet dat ze ook verschijnselen als misselijkheid, hartkloppingen, transpiratie, blozen en bloeddrukverhoging kunnen veroorzaken. De werking van aminen wordt bovendien versterkt onder de aanwezigheid van alcohol.
De hoeveelheid aminen in wijn kan aanzienlijk verschillen en is onder meer afhankelijk van het soort druiven en zorgvuldigheid waarmee de wijn gemaakt wordt (hygiëne, ontsmetting van de druiven met sulfiet, gistingstemperatuur, zuiverheid van de fusten, enz.).
Een gekend amine is histamine,een stof die onder meer bij allergische reacties vrijgezet wordt. De histamineconcentratie in rode wijn bedraagt ong. 5,5 tot 10,5 mg per liter en in witte wijn 3,5 tot 5,5 mg per liter. Voor een aantoonbare reactie van het lichaam is bij een volwassenen van 75 kg ong. 
70 tot 100 mg histamine nodig. Bij een normale wijnconsumptie is dus geen hoofdpijn door histamine te verwachten, tenzij u overgevoelig bent voor dit amine. De tyramineconcentratie (een ander amine),bedraagt 4 tot 6 mg liter in rode wijn en 3,5 tot 5,5 mg per liter in witte wijn. Voor een reactie bij een volwassene is normaal gezien 10 mg nodig. Een mogelijke boosdoener is het 
z phenol ethylamine dat vooral in porten madeirawijnen voorkomt. Van deze stof is slechts 3 mg nodig om een migraine aanval op te wekken. De combinatie met de relatief hoge concentratie alcohol versterkt bovendien de werking.

• Flavanoïde fenolen zijn afkomstig uit de schil van druiven. Rode wijn bevat veel meer flavanoïde fenolen dan witte wijn. Dit vormt waarschijnlijk de verklaring waarom hoofdpijn vooral met rode wijn in verband gebracht wordt.

In normale omstandigheden zijn de hoeveelheden van sommige van deze stoffen te laag om enig effect te hebben. Sommige mensen,zoals mensen die gemakkelijk migraine hebben,zijn gevoeliger voor bepaalde van deze vier stoffen. Zij krijgen daardoor gemakkelijker hoofdpijn als de wijn die ze op dat ogenblik drinken toevallig een hoge concentratie van een van deze stoffen bevat. Dat kan dan evengoed een dure als een goedkope wijn zijn.
Tenslotte staat het ook vast dat wijn die langer dan 48 uur heeft opengestaan eveneens hoofdpijn kan veroorzaken. In deze wijn kan door oxydatie ondermeer azijnzuur zijn gevormd, wat het effect van de hogergenoemde amines versterkt. 


(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------


## afra1213

je kan simpel middels een spiertest controleren of wijn goed is voor 
een bewuste persoon. 

Het kan zijn dat het voor de ene niet goed is maar voor de
andere persoon wel. DIt kan verklaren waarom de ene wel hoofdpijn krijg van
wijn en de andere niet

----------

